# Need Advice Please



## polishstud (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are some Specifications on the Scion tC to help out:
Engine: 2.4 L Dual Overhead Cam (DOHC) 16-valve 4-cylinder with VVT-i, compression ratio of 9.6:1 for the 2005/06 models and 9.8:1 for 2007-2010.
Displacement: 2362 cc

Power: 160 hp (119 kW) @ 6000 rpm 

Torque: 163 ft·lbf (120 N·m)@ 4,000 rpm 

Transmission: Standard 5-speed manual transmission 

Curb weight: 2,905 lb (1,318 kg) (manual)
Fuel tank: 14.5 US gal (55 L; 12 imp gal)

EPA ratings for manual transmission: 19mpg city / 27mpg hwy (2005/06)


Performance
0-60mph 7.4sec.
1/4 mile 15.7 @89.9mph


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

polishstud said:


> I have been looking at the Raser P-200 motor... is it any good or are there better options out there?
> 
> http://www.rasertech.com/category/motors-and-drives/motors


Hi pol,

I'm afraid you'll have to stick with motors which are actually available. Raser is not. AC is nice if you can afford it.

Regards,

major


----------



## polishstud (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for the quick response, what motors are available that would/could offer the goals that I am looking to accomplish? Or at least which ones would you recommend for me to look into/start researching?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

polishstud said:


> Thank you for the quick response, what motors are available that would/could offer the goals that I am looking to accomplish? Or at least which ones would you recommend for me to look into/start researching?


Hi pol,

I stay away from recommendations. Too many unknowns. Suggest you nose around the EValbum and DIYgarage. See what others have. And see what the vendors offer. You may find this interesting. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_Propulsion_eBox 

Regards,

major


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

As far as AC, you might check the thread just under yours, on Calmotors. Someone there claims to have gotten a quote from them. I don't know of anyone who has actually purchased one though. Metric Mind in the U.S. carries some higher power AC motors, EV Propulsion would do the job, but they don't seem to sell to individuals, only OEMs. You might find a used Ford/Siemens motor like Etisher used in his VW Passat (see his build thread), but you will then need a controller for it. Those are the only sources I know for higher power AC motors, I expect you may need to use DC for the amount of power you want, due to the difficulty in obtaining a higher power AC motor/controller. If you want to drive 160 miles, and I'm guessing at freeway speeds, you will need a very large pack of LiFePO4 cells. I would guess around 50 kWh, depending on final weight and drag force of your vehicle.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Tom,
Thats AC propulsion that has AC drive systems, we at EV-propulsion _do sell to individuals,_ but are DC system vendors and converters, although we would do AC systems if a suitable and cost effective solution was out there....
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

At this moment we do not have this system available due to cost and supply reasons...sorry for the confusion.. 

We actually do have a system available, using the siemens/ford motor and a custom built control inverter, but the price for the package is about 16K-17K


Key Features Include: 
 75kW Peak, 42 cont. power 
 100-360VDC Input Range 
 754.79 Nm peak torque 
 99% efficiency 
 Microprocessor-controlled inverter 
 Friendly Graphical user interface 
 Regenerative Braking 
 Small, lightweight inverter/controller 
 Fully functional as HEV, or EV system 
 Water cooled AC induction motor 
 Dual CAN 2.0B for heavily automated vehicles 
 Boot Loader for field upgradable firmware 
 Industry standard sensor interfaces to monitor the vehicle 
 Extensive analog and digital I/O 
 Induction and Synchronous motor options 

_Performance _
_Peak Power _
_106 HP _
_75kW _
_Cont. Power _
42 HP 
_38kW _
_Peak Torque _
_556.71 ft/lbs _
_754.79 Nm _
_Cont. Torque _
139.18 ft/lbs 
_188.7 Nm _
_Max Speed _
_12000 rpm _
_Max Eff. _
99% 
_Max. Motor Current _
_280A _
_Cont. Motor Current _
_145A @90Nm/1000rpm _


Mike,
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

Mike,
which siemens/ford motor is it?


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

It is the 5133ws20, used in the ford ranger pickup. I am not sure of the difference between 5133 and 5134, I will try to do some research...unless somone here knows...
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> It is the 5133ws20, used in the ford ranger pickup. I am not sure of the difference between 5133 and 5134, I will try to do some research...unless somone here knows...
> Mike
> www.EV-propulsion.com


well i edited it out since the motor i was asking about seems to be air cooled. makes 170HP/ 164FT.LB. and weighs in at 200lbs.
http://www.proev.com/P1Motor.htm

is the motor your offering smaller/lighter since it is liquid cooled?


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

This setup just became available to us late Friday, so we don't have much info yet on it, but as far as specs for it check this link here, http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/new-motor-specs-siemens-ford-1pv5133-33230.html

The third pdf has all the dimensions... hope this helps for now....


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

That kit is going to sell for 16 to 17K? I know that these motors were being sold for 2K new and some people could get their hands on one for as low as $800,- new. 15K for an inverter is serious money.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah I know its high, that's why I am not even mentioning it unless someone asked, and I kinda got sucked into posting about it when I was correcting a post in this thread. I am sure you could probably find a deal on this stuff somewhere....


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> yeah I know its high, that's why I am not even mentioning it unless someone asked, and I kinda got sucked into posting about it when I was correcting a post in this thread. I am sure you could probably find a deal on this stuff somewhere....


Well I think a lot of people would be interested in the 1PV5133 motor. They were off the radar for a while. Some people are making their own inverter to drive this motor and doing the modifications to the motor to use it. Maybe people would be interested to buy a modded motor and look for an inverter themselves. If you can make a good price for the (modded) motor you would have no problem selling them. The hard part is to find a decent priced controller for it.


----------

